# Savage 110 bolt hard to close on a round



## usmc2112 (Dec 15, 2012)

I have a savage 110 in .308 caliber, the bolt is smooth as silk without a round in the chamber.  Once you chamber a rounds bolt is incredibly difficult to close.  Any thoughts? anybody has this same issue?


----------



## SGADawg (Dec 15, 2012)

Factory ammo or reloads?  Is this a new gun or an older one that just started doing this?  Need more info.


----------



## paulito (Dec 15, 2012)

Is it only hard to close at the very last bit? when you extract an unfired round check the bullet to see if there are any rifling marks on it. just guessing but from the limited information it sounds like your bullets may be seated a bit long for your rifle. match shooters that load their own ammo will seat a round a bit long and then use the action to seat the bullet the rest of the way. Extract the bullet and measure and then load their rounds to fit "their" specific gun perfectly. increases the accuracy. not that i would ever be able to notice.


----------



## bighonkinjeep (Dec 15, 2012)

Check your front scope base screws. Many companies either make the screws too long or they get put into the wrong holes during installation. This often leads to them protruding into the action and putting the bolt in a bind. Loosen the front scope base screws and check. If the problem goes away then either put the screws in the right holes or carefully shorten them with a file.
One of several possibilitys but it's pretty common and the first place I would check.
Good luck.

Re read your post. My guess handloads? OAL too long;brass not properly trimmed,or shoulder needs bumping back.

Factory ammo maybe just tight headspace.


----------



## JWF III (Dec 15, 2012)

If you're shooting factory rounds, what brand are they? Try another brand.

I have a Model 11, also in .308, that was doing the same thing. It was when I was trying several loads for accuracy before deer season. It was the cheap Monarch ammo from Academy that was so tight. Winchester and Remington are smooth as could be asked for from a brand new rifle.

Bad thing was is that the Monarch shot the best so far. But there was a few rounds that I almost had to hit the bolt with the heel of my hand. 

Wyman


----------



## biggdogg (Dec 15, 2012)

check the back of the bolt. there is a slotted screw in the back of the bolt shroud that can work loose and the bolt handle won't go into it's recess properly sometimes.


----------



## usmc2112 (Dec 16, 2012)

Factory remington loads, it is only hard to close the very last bit, didn't see any rifling marks on the bullet, but the extractor seemed to be shaving brass off the back of the case, polished upt he extractor and it still does it


----------



## AMBUSHER (Dec 16, 2012)

*Crud?*



usmc2112 said:


> Factory remington loads, it is only hard to close the very last bit, didn't see any rifling marks on the bullet, but the extractor seemed to be shaving brass off the back of the case, polished upt he extractor and it still does it



Sounds like maybe you have crud built up in the lugs. Get yourself a chamber brush and clean it with some solvent. Always clean from chamber to muzzle when you clean the barrel.


----------



## WGSNewnan (Dec 16, 2012)

i would double check the oal of my rounds and check the headspace.
Are you the original owner?


----------



## watermedic (Dec 17, 2012)

sounds like a tight chamber.

Take a black sharpie and color the bullet, not the case and chamber it, if it is hitting the rifling, it will show up.

My guess is that it isnt


----------



## usmc2112 (Dec 21, 2012)

I figured it out.  The screw that holds the rifle to the stock protruded into the chamber slightly, it was leaving rub marks on the bolt.  I pulled out the screw and shortened it, problem solved ...thanks all!


----------

